
Show HN: Screenshot Creator – Create stunning marketing assets for the App Store - RichardChu
https://screenshotcreator.com
======
RichardChu
Screenshot Creator is a web app that helps mobile app developers create
beautiful marketing assets for their App Store and Google Play listings.

Screenshot Creator came out of a problem that I had encountered when I was
building mobile apps in the past. When listing apps on the App Store or on
Google Play, I always dreaded uploading screenshots because they took me
forever to make. I didn't want to just upload plain screenshots - I wanted to
make them look just as good as the ones that the top apps had.

I used to spend hours making these screenshots and updating them. I tried to
look for an existing screenshot maker but none of the ones in the market
really stood out to me - they tended to be buggy, or hard to use, or too
expensive. So I decided to make my own, and I designed it to be dead simple to
use, but still really powerful.

Check it out, and let me know what you think!

